# Transport Needed - Savannah, GA to Southern VA



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a transport list on the rescue threads, I think. You could look on there and see the people who would be willing to help with transport.
Good Luck and bumping UP


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks - this is all knew to me. Hopefully someone can help out. 

We are needing to get her from GA to VA fairly soon.....she was set to be picked up by the rescue tomorrow, but thankfully I heard from my MIL today and she's going to cancel so I don't have to go through the process of adopting her out.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Bumping Up! 

We are still looking for someone to get my MIL's 10 year old Golden from Savannah, GA to Scottsburg, VA or as close as they are willing to go! My MIL's house is in foreclosure and Annie needs to get out of there by next Thursday.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping up!!! Come on everyone!!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

I am in Savannah, but with plans on Saturday & Sunday. When does she need to be in Virginia?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> I am in Savannah, but with plans on Saturday & Sunday. When does she need to be in Virginia?


She needs to be there by next Thursday, that's when the house will be emptied.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the sticky with the list of volunteers willing to transport.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cases/81886-transport-volunteers-listing.html

You will have to look at the last page or so to see the more current list.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I replied in another thread, but I may be able to find a couple of people to help get her through SC.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Also check on the Yahoo transport groups, and the Petfinder classified transport forum.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am going to keep bumping.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Bumping Up


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping Up


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can help out through NC


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all! I am still trying to get this together - hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

What about airline flights? Is that a possibility?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

kateann1201 said:


> What about airline flights? Is that a possibility?


Flying in cargo is not an option. She is VERY shy and would not do well at all. I looked into PetAirlines, but they are not offering a flight until the 15th.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

kateann1201 said:


> What about airline flights? Is that a possibility?


As a last resort maybe I can find someone able to board her until the flight...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

SunGold said:


> Flying in cargo is not an option. She is VERY shy and would not do well at all. I looked into PetAirlines, but they are not offering a flight until the 15th.


Plus, you don't want some tragedy like the German Sheperd a few months ago that died when he got out of his crate and was hit. I always think flying the dog would have to be a last and desperate choice. Also, bumping Up


----------

